# Couple pics of my boy :)



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's my boy soldier he just turned 7 months old he had so much fun today he loves fetch with his rope  I hope this works lol










Long day of fetch lol 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice looking pup.  I better exercise my pup more again, he's getting fat since I increased his feeding to 750g per day from 500 and his activity level lessened lately because I'm kinda busy and it's always raining. He likes to play fetch but his concept of fetch is kinda off, he fetches then runs away farther. Hahaha


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

winwin said:


> Nice looking pup.  I better exercise my pup more again, he's getting fat since I increased his feeding to 750g per day from 500 and his activity level lessened lately because I'm kinda busy and it's always raining. He likes to play fetch but his concept of fetch is kinda off, he fetches then runs away farther. Hahaha[/QUOT
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> Thanks! Lol that's funny his concept of fetch is getting the rope but then I have to fight him to get it back lol


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> winwin said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking pup.  I better exercise my pup more again, he's getting fat since I increased his feeding to 750g per day from 500 and his activity level lessened lately because I'm kinda busy and it's always raining. He likes to play fetch but his concept of fetch is kinda off, he fetches then runs away farther. Hahaha[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Good looking pup!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Very cute.


----------

